# Suggestions for an EMT school



## le_peasant (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi, I've been looking to get into an EMT training program but I'm in the middle of choosing which school I should go to. 
Does anyone here have any suggestions?  The more advanced and difficult the program the better.
Thank you.


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 6, 2007)

le_peasant said:


> Hi, I've been looking to get into an EMT training program but I'm in the middle of choosing which school I should go to.
> Does anyone here have any suggestions?  The more advanced and difficult the program the better.
> Thank you.



What area of the country are you looking at?  These programs are regional.


----------



## le_peasant (Aug 6, 2007)

The region doesn't really matter.  The quality however, does.
My situation is as follows:
I'm American in every way except my documentation says that I am not American.  I have tried to go and serve my country in the war against terror in many ways and I have failed. I even joined the South Korean Marines (because I am a citizen there) despite not having a good command of the language to go serve in either Afghanistan or Iraq but did not get to deploy.  It also seems like any way of getting into the US military will not work.
So I'm boosting my chances with PMC/PSCs by getting an EMT qualification to go with my NBC Defense Sergeant background and my amphibious raid background.  I speak fluent Korean now but I really want to come back home, at least temporarily.
That's why the quality is more important than where it is.
Thank you for your offer of help.


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 6, 2007)

Actually it still applies.  In the US EMT-B certification is regulated by the individual state Departments of Health.  Within that, there are regional differences.  The training you get will differ wildly from state to state and sometimes within regions.  If you read some of the posts here, you will see, depending on the system you work within, the skills you learn and the procedures you are allowed to do are very different.  

In some systems, you can't so much as given an aspirin tablet without a Physicians Order.  In others EMT-B's are allowed to do everything from Nitro to Combi-tubes, Glucose to assisting Paramedics with intubation.  

I don't understand the documentation issue.  If you wish to be considered a US citizen, can't you just pass the citizenship test and become an official citizen?  I would think that would be a much more direct path to your end goal.  Military medical training is very different from civilian training and are not always interchangable.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 6, 2007)

I honor your dedication and desire. I have to forewarn you though, many states require documentation of citizenship as well as NREMT organization. I do believe though there is a way of actually becoming one without being a citizen, you will need to check with them. 

For as the type of EMT school, it again depends upon your desire and plans. If you are really serious about going through an EMT and then medic course, I highly suggest searching for an accredited college EMS program (Nationally Health Careers) or similar, not just locally or state in which all usually have to be. As well, check for the ability of clinical sites and transferable credits to other colleges and universities, not to limit one's professional career. 

I wish you the best of luck in your endeavours. 

R/r 911


----------



## firecoins (Aug 6, 2007)

If one has a work viza, I don't think not being a citizen would be a problem. There is an English girl who was in my last EMT class.  She is not allowed to work as an EMT but had no problem taking the class as she is here on a student visa.  Taking the class will not be prevented from a lack of citizenship.

My advice, take a basic EMT course at community college with Anatomy and physiology I & II and a medical terminology class. You might think of becoming a paramedic or a nurse on top of that.  As a nurse you can definatly gety a work visa and move towards citizenship.


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 6, 2007)

My comment about citizenship was in response to the mention of using this as a path into the military.  I mean, if you consider yourself a citizen, want to work in the military of that country, do not truly associate yourself as a citizen of the country of your birth.. why not become a citizen?  It seems like a more direct path to the education he's looking for and the career path he's on.  

I know several EMTs, nurses, and medics who are not US citizens.  They merely have to have a current work visa and pass the tests.


----------



## le_peasant (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, the laws are far more complex.
Getting an EMT qualification will boost my chances with Private Security and Military Companies (PSC/PMC) because they look for people with those qualifications.
The authorities don't care who I identify with, how much I want to go and serve etc etc.  To them I'm just a disgusting foreigner trying to take jobs away from Americans.
Getting a work permit is extremely hard.  I've been working nonstop for three weeks now and I still can't get anyone who will sponsor me as of now.  And I'm saying this as a multi-lingual college graduate of the George Washington University.  Not to mention I have a host of skills than any law enforcement or fire department could REALLY use.
I have skills that are in high demand but they're only open to US citizens or at least people with permanent residency (Green Card).
If I can't serve officially, I want to do it unofficially.  I may be too late for Iraq or Afghanistan but there's probably going to be a lot more fighting (seems like that's the way the world's going to go) and maybe sometime in future as a much older man I can redeem myself or something.
I just thought this was a good place to come and ask about where I could get the most comprehensive EMT training where I can learn as many life saving skills as possible.
Truly I am very thankful for all of your positive responses.


----------



## SwissEMT (Aug 7, 2007)

le_peasant said:


> So I'm boosting my chances with PMC/PSCs by getting an EMT qualification to go with my NBC Defense Sergeant background and my amphibious raid background.


Good luck getting hired with no combat deployments on your resume.


----------



## le_peasant (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah that really blows huh?


----------



## firecoins (Aug 7, 2007)

Why won't the US military hire you?


----------



## le_peasant (Aug 7, 2007)

No US citizenship or permanent residence.  So there's no documentation to back up my identity.
Even though I can solve their shortage of Korean language speakers, Geography and Geographic Information Systems qualified personnel and the fact that I am a pretty handy person who can fix a whole range of stuff (born with the talent).
I also pick up other languages and cultures rather quickly which means I can understand the other side real quick.
So basically I would solve a whole range of issues that are in high demand.
But I can't join.
Also, I'm a damn good shot.  Anything within 250m is as good as dead.


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 8, 2007)

le_peasant said:


> I have skills that are in high demand but they're only open to US citizens or at least people with permanent residency (Green Card).



So why don't you just get one of those two credentials? I know a number of people who work here with green cards.  I have friends from Sweden, Netherlands, Phillipines, UK, Turkey and Belgium.  None of them have run into the problems you refer to... perhaps your difficulty is related to something else?


----------



## le_peasant (Aug 9, 2007)

Actually it's not easy to get it.
They have probably managed to be in the US for a long time.  I've been unfortunately been tied with expat communities which means it's almost exactly like being in America but it's actually foreign soil.
And I'm sure actually your friends with those two credentials went through a lot of hell to get them, just that they don't really tell you because they've already gotten it and they try not to tell others about their problems (which is wise).
The reason why it's harder now than before is because they're making all these new laws because of terrorism etc.  But all they do is block people who would be an asset or want to help.  People who want to do harm to America don't need to go through legal procedure.  Sure in the past they came in legally and raised hell but blocking off legal ways of entry does not stop them.  It only stops people who want to enter to do lawful things.  It's so messed up.


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 9, 2007)

Well, it sounds like you have made up your mind.  Good luck with your attempts.  

I asked my friends and none of them have encountered the issues you discuss.  One went to Canada first then into the US from there.  All the others came directly into the US on work visas.  One even lost his US work visa while in Asia, had to apply for a new US visa, in a US embassy, in China, on a Dutch passport so he could re-enter the US.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 10, 2007)

I hate to say it, but you're going to have a hard time "legitimizing" anything in this post-9/11 era.  Your issue isn't exactly EMS-related.  Your issue is with the current state of our visa program.  It appears as though you already know that though.

I don't have any advice for you.  I do believe that if you're truly determined, you can find a way to make nearly anything happen.


----------

